# White 59 Racer cleanup



## rollfaster

Work has begun. First layer of dirt removed yesterday with soap/water and simple green solution on the dropouts and BB area. Damn this thing was filthy. Stay tuned..


----------



## s1b

White does look good


----------



## Sven

You got your bike looking good.

Found this one the night before in the Baltimore area. I dont believe that is the correct front sprocket ( chain ring) and / or crank.


----------



## rollfaster

Definitely wrong sprocket, somebody should save it!!


----------



## Sven

rollfaster said:


> Definitely wrong sprocket, somebody should save it!!



My mistake. The ad was in the Baltimore CL section,  bike is located in Pine Grove PA. ... 
I would  take on the project but its 200 miles one way  from me. 
....


----------



## spitshineschwinn

Curious to see if anything can be done to improve the decals. I've been told no many times, but had to try different methods on mine before I agreed they are right. Thoughts?


----------



## rollfaster

Yep, stay tuned. Back at it this weekend!


----------



## rennfaron

spitshineschwinn said:


> Curious to see if anything can be done to improve the decals. I've been told no many times, but had to try different methods on mine before I agreed they are right. Thoughts?



Very soft work with a q-tip and water first to get the dirt off because you don't want to abraid the surface by rubbing around dirt. Then once clean, take a very fine cutting polish and a q-tip. If you work at it very delicately you can get a lot of the discoloration out. And keep switching out q-tips for clean ones. You are trying to remove the embedded dirt and grime and don't really want to keep moving it around. Once you go over a small area, flip it over to the clean side, then do some then toss and grab a new one. However, you need to guage if the decal can take it or not. Many can, some can't. You will know within the first few minutes if there is hope. I have had a lot of good lucky with most, but some are just too dry and about to flake off and won't take any work on them.


----------



## rollfaster

Hmm, I need some opinions here. Since the white
rear fender has all of that nasty safety tape on them( bad idea), and i can’t find my heat gun( hair dryer),  was considering putting some stainless 60 Traveller fenders on. They have chrome braces also. Although not original, could look pretty sweet.


----------



## rennfaron

All original for me. I go to great lengths to return them to original. Probably just me though...


----------



## rollfaster

One thing to think about though, I’m upgrading the stem and bars..and seat. This bike will be ridden, so I want it comfortable.


----------



## rennfaron

Well in that case, swap the fenders out. The late 50s deluxe racers had stainless fenders so there is also some precedent in going that direction.


----------



## rollfaster

I probably will, at least I can switch back
If I don’t like the way it looks. I do have a spare white rear fender from a girls Racer. At least for now, I think I’ll see what it looks like with the stainless fenders.


----------



## Eric Amlie

Go ahead and put them on. That will give you time to work on the originals, which can then be put back on after you find your heat gun(or buy another) and have a chance to make them a little nicer.


----------



## rollfaster

Thanks guys, I’ll post some progress pics a little later.


----------



## rollfaster

Well, this is about the best the paint will clean up. Wd40, 0000 steel. Then polishing compound and wax. Paint is just way too thin for rubbing compound.


----------



## rennfaron

Been there on the rubbing compound taking too much of the paint...especially on these white ones. I am telling you, get you some of this stuff - https://www.meguiars.com/profession...ze-ultra-finishing-polish-m20532-32-oz-liquid. You can really control how much paint it takes with this stuff. It is all I use now. It is what I use on the decals as well. Rubbing compound will eat decals up.


----------



## Schwinn499

rennfaron said:


> Been there on the rubbing compound taking too much of the paint...especially on these white ones. I am telling you, get you some of this stuff - https://www.meguiars.com/profession...ze-ultra-finishing-polish-m20532-32-oz-liquid. You can really control how much paint it takes with this stuff. It is all I use now. It is what I use on the decals as well. Rubbing compound will eat decals up.




Listen to this guy


----------



## rollfaster

Thanks for the tip. A friend uses this stuff, provides a very slick finish. It looks much better, but was hoping for more. Paint is just so thin!


----------



## rollfaster

Well, here she is. I really like the stainless fenders on it.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

You've done a GREAT JOB  on the clean up and re-assemble of this bike.    I too like the Stainless Fenders on the White frame bike .   That was a good swap over.     JOB WELL DONE .......................your bike looks great !!


----------



## GTs58

Stainless fenders?


----------



## rollfaster

It kinda gives it the white 59 Corvette look..


----------



## Ernbar

Try using Magic Eraser on the decals. Mine cleared up in a snap!
Before





After


----------



## rollfaster

Ernbar said:


> Try using Magic Eraser on the decals. Mine cleared up in a snap!
> Before
> 
> View attachment 1087900
> 
> After
> 
> View attachment 1087901



Great results! Do you use the eraser dry or with something?


----------



## 1motime

The stainless fenders make a World of difference.  just the right of contrast with the white.  Those look nice and straight.  The fin on the front is slightly different from the early ones.  The leading edge is more curved and the "spine' of the fin extends further back to the fork.  Keep them on!


----------



## Ernbar

rollfaster said:


> Great results! Do you use the eraser dry or with something?





Dampen with some tap water and rub. You will be amazed at the results. Blackbomber  passed this info on to me in another thread.


----------



## rennfaron

I am going to give this a try as well. Thanks @Blackbomber.


----------



## rollfaster

1motime said:


> The stainless fenders make a World of difference.  just the right of contrast with the white.  Those look nice and straight.  The fin on the front is slightly different from the early ones.  The leading edge is more curved and the "spine' of the fin extends further back to the fork.  Keep them on!



Yep, your absolutly right about the two front fenders. I really like the sharper point fender, but these do make the bike pop. I’ve got a chrome kickstand for it as well.


----------



## Sven

Sweet looking ride!


----------



## 1motime

rollfaster said:


> Yep, your absolutly right about the two front fenders. I really like the sharper point fender, but these do make the bike pop. I’ve got a chrome kickstand for it as well.



Go for it!  After all the effort make it shine.  How do you like the Mattress seat?  What is it off of?


----------



## rollfaster

1motime said:


> Go for it!  After all the effort make it shine.  How do you like the Mattress seat?  What is it off of?



Not sure what it’s off of, but i have several of them. At least they’re comfortable,  I fixed the original S seat, good to go but not comfortable.


----------



## stoney

spitshineschwinn said:


> Curious to see if anything can be done to improve the decals. I've been told no many times, but had to try different methods on mine before I agreed they are right. Thoughts?




Many times in the past I had good luck with Windex on a clean white cloth. Spray Windex on the rag and wipe over the decal again and again till happy. Rub gently.


----------



## rennfaron

I got some magic erasers to test out and wow. I consider myself a detailing snob and these things are amazing. I have been working on some 50s white decal on a dark paint background for a while now. The white had basically turned brown with decades of exposure. I was going over it for a long time with a light cutting polish but it wasn't really getting it that well and I felt like I was burning through some areas too much and not getting some areas all that well (not consistent). I just took one of the pads and went over the entire surface lightly for a couple minutes and it works great. These are apart of my detailing tool kit from here on out. It also seems to remove rust stains. I had been going over some paint areas with steel wool, brass brush and WD40 for a while and removed all the rust, but it still had an orange haze to it. I was wiping it off but nothing got rid of that coloring completely and the eraser pads seem to do the trick.


----------



## GTs58

*Quote:

Magic Erasers* are actually *made of* melamine foam, which has been used for decades as an insulation and soundproofing material. About 10 years ago, some smarty-pants discovered that melamine foam was also an effective abrasive cleaner! 
Looking for a better, more effective and more gentle way to clean *my teeth* I tried a piece of "*magic eraser* sponge". It's the perfect way to remove stains from *teeth*! ... Melamine foam is not toxic and not corrosive but it *can* easily damage the membranes of skin cells if the sponge rubs along *your* gums or any soft skin.


----------



## rennfaron

Good to know. I assumed it had some chemicals in it. It looks like it is just a really fine sandpaper. It worked really well.


----------



## OldSkipTooth

I like learning from the communal bike shop! Thanks everyone!


----------



## rollfaster

Récent pic.


----------



## 1motime

Looking good!  It has come a long way.  What tires are you using?


----------



## rollfaster

1motime said:


> Looking good!  It has come a long way.  What tires are you using?



Those are old BF Goodrich tires. ill be replacing them in the spring with new kendas probably.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

really nice bike. I love these _RACER_ bikes


----------



## 1motime

rollfaster said:


> Those are old BF Goodrich tires. ill be replacing them in the spring with new kendas probably.



Thanks  The Kendas seem to be the only to go


----------



## Pedaltherapy

rollfaster said:


> Those are old BF Goodrich tires. ill be replacing them in the spring with new kendas probably.



Which tires did you end up using? I've a 55 women's racer I'm rebuilding for my adult daughter and am confused over the tires. Existing tires are "Schwinn 26 x 1 3/8 for S5 or S6". I looked at Kenda 40s but reviewer said it wouldn't fit. You did great job cleaning that bike! I'm struggling getting my rims that clean though haven't tried a "chem" soak yet.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

Pedaltherapy said:


> Which tires did you end up using? I've a 55 women's racer I'm rebuilding for my adult daughter and am confused over the tires. Existing tires are "Schwinn 26 x 1 3/8 for S5 or S6". I looked at Kenda 40s but reviewer said it wouldn't fit. You did great job cleaning that bike! I'm struggling getting my rims that clean though haven't tried a "chem" soak yet.



I highly recommend finding original Schwinn tires as Kenda's are pretty much crap. they do not seat right on the rims and it is all but impossible to get them to roll well without bounce. there are still plenty of these tires out there, I just bought 4 at the last swap meet and the guy had even more Schwinn tires in a bunch of sizes.


----------



## SirMike1983

The size for that rim is a bead seat diameter of 597mm. The Kenda tire designation would be 37-597 (NOT 37-590). They are sometimes marketed as "K23" as well, but the ISO size designation of 37-597 is usually what to look for. The Kendas are OK tires, nothing great, but of passable quality. The other option is old stock tires, which were better-made, but of varying condition today depending on how they were used or stored over the years.


----------



## Pedaltherapy

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I highly recommend finding original Schwinn tires as Kenda's are pretty much crap. they do not seat right on the rims and it is all but impossible to get them to roll well without bounce. there are still plenty of these tires out there, I just bought 4 at the last swap meet and the guy had even more Schwinn tires in a bunch of sizes.



Thank you for the insight. Didn't account for these issues when I bought the bike yet I like these Schwinns. I'll start my search!


----------



## Pedaltherapy

SirMike1983 said:


> The size for that rim is a bead seat diameter of 597mm. The Kenda tire designation would be 37-597 (NOT 37-590). They are sometimes marketed as "K23" as well, but the ISO size designation of 37-597 is usually what to look for. The Kendas are OK tires, nothing great, but of passable quality. The other option is old stock tires, which were better-made, but of varying condition today depending on how they were used or stored over the years.



Really appreciate the info. I learn tons simply reading the comments posted by Cabers. I may simply buy a set of Kenda's for now then start looking for some old stock tires. Thnx again!


----------

